# Depopulation



## Thunderbird

At present, elites do everything they can to cull inconvenient populations, reducing our numbers through war and forced sterilization and abortion.

The Population Control Holocaust

Europe needs many more babies to avert a population disaster

Opinion | 160 Million and Counting

Israel admits Ethiopian Jewish immigrants were given birth control shots

Population Control, the Undying Dream of the Left

Eradicating the Poor: Why Are Billionaires Paying for Abortion and Pushing Population Control?  | LifeNews.com

America's birth rate is now a national emergency

Israeli arms dealers join Lieberman's entourage to Africa

China’s One-Child Policy and UNFPA: A Silent But Deadly Partnership | LifeNews.com


What will these elites do when they need neither workers nor soldiers?  How many people will be eliminated?  What crimes will elites commit when they have even fewer limits on their power?


----------



## Thunderbird

Are people still fooled by Malthusian hysteria?

This Earth Day, Remember How Often Environmental Alarmists Are Wrong

Overpopulation is a myth |


----------



## ScienceRocks

There's going to be 8 billion people soon. Opposing science and education isn't going to allow for us to support so many people for much longer.

Come GOP! Get with it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

ScienceRocks said:


> There's going to be 8 billion people soon. Opposing science and education isn't going to allow for us to support so many people for much longer.
> 
> Come GOP! Get with it.








So creating a dysfunctional educational system while importing large numbers of low educated immigrants and refugees was a pro-science move on the progressives part here in the United States?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HaShev

I use to have commentary on this topic this is from my web page back in the late 90's, notice the number 6 Billion mentioned back then, we've grown 1 billion more I think since then, because I keep hearing 7 Billion now.

Although the population  growth rate has slowed down and is leveling off,  it's still double what it was in 1960.  This planet already holds over 6 Billion and is growing by aprox. 80 million a year.
This is sure to intensify the burden of some weaker nations as well as put a strain on those who's
environment and economy is already struggling.
Shocking to think about, is the fact that the world population increases every three years, by the same size of the population of the whole United States.
The real strain is on developing countries who already have trouble and
signs of striping it's resources and causing poor usable water conditions.   The higher the population the higher the consumption and some
developing nations just can't handle the sudden sprout in population.

What is in store for the future then?
From studies such as Calhoun's theory of populations increases we can expect a change in the control of multiple births like China does in restrictions & through education,  or else expect possible problems.
Calhoun found that with increased populations there was a natural ability to
eventualy corrected itself by decreased  natality and increased mortality.  Another factor in population control was the sudden increase in violent and aggressive behavior.  The conclusion was that nature itself has it's own checks and balances to adjust itself and correct any explosive population growth.
We have a choice to correct this fairly or nature will correct it for us randomly without mercy.

Where this applies to your post:
When countries like China take drastic measures in 1 child policies and other countries have their population controls, it's to do fairly what nature will have no mercy doing for us.


----------



## Thunderbird

ScienceRocks said:


> There's going to be 8 billion people soon. Opposing science and education isn't going to allow for us to support so many people for much longer.


1) Leftist elites are often anti-science and anti-education. 2) Science can solve problems but also create them.



> Come GOP! Get with it.


Are you telling us Democrats favor war, forced sterilization, and abortion? Why should Republicans support such policies?


----------



## S.J.

Why do you think the liberals put up abortion clinics in black neighborhoods (and demand federal funding)?


----------



## Thunderbird

HaShev said:


> We have a choice to correct this fairly or nature will correct it for us randomly without mercy.


Outdated Malthusian nonsense. Birth rates have plummeted all over the world.



> When countries like China take drastic measures in 1 child policies and other countries have their population controls, it's to do fairly what nature will have no mercy doing for us.


How contemptible of you to try to justify the horrible Chinese forced abortion policy.

Forcing a woman to have an abortion at eight months: Welcome to 21st century China


----------



## Thunderbird

Why are the decadent rich so proud of the vices that are destroying them? Have they been brainwashed?

The middle and upper classes in North America and Europe are rapidly going extinct.

Hedonism, abortion, homosexual & transgender activism, certain addictive drugs, and certain brands of extreme feminism will together destroy any society.


----------



## Thunderbird

The rich and powerful trying to kill off Africans:


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Damaged Eagle said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be 8 billion people soon. Opposing science and education isn't going to allow for us to support so many people for much longer.
> 
> Come GOP! Get with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So creating a dysfunctional educational system while importing large numbers of low educated immigrants and refugees was a pro-science move on the progressives part here in the United States?
Click to expand...


  Yes, ScienceRocks in particular, and *LI*b*E*ralism in general, really is that insane.


----------



## HaShev

Thunderbird said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a choice to correct this fairly or nature will correct it for us randomly without mercy.
> 
> 
> 
> Outdated Malthusian nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When countries like China take drastic measures in 1 child policies and other countries have their population controls, it's to do fairly what nature will have no mercy doing for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How contemptible of you to try to justify the horrible Chinese forced abortion policy.
> 
> Forcing a woman to have an abortion at eight months: Welcome to 21st century China
Click to expand...

I said no such thing, the Policy then was a rule restricting to one child, I never discussed anything other then their restriction, never discussed their enforcement or consequences of those breaking the rules and never commented on my opinion on their choice of handling the situation.
What you are doing can be considered just as wrong.  You are imposing your ways on another culture that has different folkways then you or I.
Characteristics of the society you stem from, is not how they manage in a distinct difference especially in their overpopulation being greater problem then ours, so your view  of how they should be without being in their shoes and folkways or beliefs, imposes on their ways.
The zest of the social community somewhat depends on population size and the amount of convenience 
born out of the many offered services and amount of entertainment available in that community.

  Community life also somewhat revolves around the cultural backround and traditions of these 
communities which give those communities it's distinct characteristics.

This structure of behavior that's set by the primary group practice is known as 
"Folkways". 
(Characteristics of the society of folk).

These folkways seem to determine and set perceptions of what is right from wrong as well as
 set standards for moral and ethical code and patterns within it's own tolerance whether rational,
 scientific or practicle or not.
That's where conflict comes from, as one culture not understanding or respecting another tries to impose on each other.
Christian Society wanting Muslims to be like us and zealous factions of Islam wanting Christian societies to be like them and follow their religious laws.  Nobody seems happy keeping their folkways where they are and population expansion is only gonna make that land grab worse.


----------



## Thunderbird

HaShev said:


> I said no such thing, the Policy then was a rule restricting to one child, I never discussed anything other then their restriction, never discussed their enforcement or consequences of those breaking the rules and never commented on my opinion on their choice of handling the situation.


You said China's "drastic measures" have been "fair". You ought to apologize for that statement.


----------



## Dale Smith

You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over. What the elites fear the most is an educated populace that can figure out how badly they have been fucked over using their sweat equity to move their Monopoly "money" i.e "fiat currency" to enrich themselves while we are none the wiser......they depend upon the stupid masses and did they EVER accomplish that goal.....I shake my head at the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## HaShev

Thunderbird said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said no such thing, the Policy then was a rule restricting to one child, I never discussed anything other then their restriction, never discussed their enforcement or consequences of those breaking the rules and never commented on my opinion on their choice of handling the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> You said China's "drastic measures" have been "fair". You ought to apologize for that statement.
Click to expand...

Once again you imply what I meant and impose on a culture with different beliefs then you.
Example; your belief in a ghostly soul sees a fetus as a human being, but a culture that believes you are not a human until first breath and experiences sees the fetus differently then your culture, therefore you are forcing your beliefs on another culture and telling them they have no religious freedoms or rights that you from across the globe wish to dictate on them.
The only way to solve this issue is to have a central source of knowledge and shared truth that all parties agree is worth listening to and reasoning through as mediator. 
The Vatican was never that mediator and although the UN is using Solomon's brilliant method of marrying into many nations to keep peace, they are doing so without the unbiased moral wisdom in mediating them.
 Build the Mikdash and they will learn, and you will learn to compromise and resolve these issues you make complex, but is really simple solutions based on common sense reasoning.  And yes even the impossible abortion debate is solvable.


----------



## Thunderbird

HaShev said:


> Once again you imply what I meant and impose on a culture with different beliefs then you.
> Example; your belief in a ghostly soul sees a fetus as a human being, but a culture that believes you are not a human until first breath and experiences sees the fetus differently then your culture, therefore you are forcing your beliefs on another culture


Not at all! I am not asking them to accept any particular religious or philosophical system. I only ask them to accept the facts of biology. Some non-religious people are strongly pro-life.


----------



## Thunderbird

Check out the article: Emmanuel Macron and the barren elite of a changing continent


----------



## Papageorgio

ScienceRocks is a hit and run poster. He makes some stupid comment that he can't backup and then runs from the thread so he doesn't expose how really stupid he is.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Papageorgio said:


> ScienceRocks is a hit and run poster. He makes some stupid comment that he can't backup and then runs from the thread so he doesn't expose how really stupid he is.



  Perhaps that's his intent, but he pretty much exposes how stupid he is every time he posts, even when he does thereafter run away.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Thunderbird said:


> At present, elites do everything they can to cull inconvenient populations, reducing our numbers through war and forced sterilization and abortion.
> 
> The Population Control Holocaust
> 
> Europe needs many more babies to avert a population disaster
> 
> Opinion | 160 Million and Counting
> 
> Israel admits Ethiopian Jewish immigrants were given birth control shots
> 
> Population Control, the Undying Dream of the Left
> 
> Eradicating the Poor: Why Are Billionaires Paying for Abortion and Pushing Population Control?  | LifeNews.com
> 
> America's birth rate is now a national emergency
> 
> Israeli arms dealers join Lieberman's entourage to Africa
> 
> China’s One-Child Policy and UNFPA: A Silent But Deadly Partnership | LifeNews.com
> 
> 
> What will these elites do when they need neither workers nor soldiers?  How many people will be eliminated?  What crimes will elites commit when they have even fewer limits on their power?



With men in charge, it's inevitable war will happen.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Thunderbird said:


> The rich and powerful trying to kill off Africans:



Did anyone ask what the people of America wanted?


----------



## Thunderbird

Rockefeller attendant Kissinger's plan for reducing population: THE NSSM 200 DIRECTIVE AND THE STUDY REQUESTED - The Life and Death of NSSM 200 - Chapter 3


----------



## Thunderbird

People like Margaret Sanger and Bertrand Russell and Lothrop Stoddard and Francis Galton and H.G. Wells were devoted to eugenics.

Here's Wells: 

“The men of the New Republic will not be squeamish, either, in facing or inflicting death, because they will have a fuller sense of the possibilities of life than we possess. They will have an ideal that will make killing worth the while”.

“And for the rest, those swarms of black, and brown, and dirty-white, and yellow people, who do not come into the new needs of efficiency? Well, the world is a world, not a charitable institution, and I take it they will have to go.”

Wow.


----------



## Thunderbird

And now G. B. Shaw:


----------



## gipper

frigidweirdo said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> At present, elites do everything they can to cull inconvenient populations, reducing our numbers through war and forced sterilization and abortion.
> 
> The Population Control Holocaust
> 
> Europe needs many more babies to avert a population disaster
> 
> Opinion | 160 Million and Counting
> 
> Israel admits Ethiopian Jewish immigrants were given birth control shots
> 
> Population Control, the Undying Dream of the Left
> 
> Eradicating the Poor: Why Are Billionaires Paying for Abortion and Pushing Population Control?  | LifeNews.com
> 
> America's birth rate is now a national emergency
> 
> Israeli arms dealers join Lieberman's entourage to Africa
> 
> China’s One-Child Policy and UNFPA: A Silent But Deadly Partnership | LifeNews.com
> 
> 
> What will these elites do when they need neither workers nor soldiers?  How many people will be eliminated?  What crimes will elites commit when they have even fewer limits on their power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With men in charge, it's inevitable war will happen.
Click to expand...

Sexist!!!

Yeah...women would never start a war.  LMFAO


----------



## Thunderbird

gipper said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> At present, elites do everything they can to cull inconvenient populations, reducing our numbers through war and forced sterilization and abortion.
> 
> The Population Control Holocaust
> 
> Europe needs many more babies to avert a population disaster
> 
> Opinion | 160 Million and Counting
> 
> Israel admits Ethiopian Jewish immigrants were given birth control shots
> 
> Population Control, the Undying Dream of the Left
> 
> Eradicating the Poor: Why Are Billionaires Paying for Abortion and Pushing Population Control?  | LifeNews.com
> 
> America's birth rate is now a national emergency
> 
> Israeli arms dealers join Lieberman's entourage to Africa
> 
> China’s One-Child Policy and UNFPA: A Silent But Deadly Partnership | LifeNews.com
> 
> 
> What will these elites do when they need neither workers nor soldiers?  How many people will be eliminated?  What crimes will elites commit when they have even fewer limits on their power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With men in charge, it's inevitable war will happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexist!!!
> 
> Yeah...women would never start a war.  LMFAO
Click to expand...

Here's a study on the subject: http://odube.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Queens_Oct2015.pdf


----------



## 80zephyr

Dale Smith said:


> You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over. What the elites fear the most is an educated populace that can figure out how badly they have been fucked over using their sweat equity to move their Monopoly "money" i.e "fiat currency" to enrich themselves while we are none the wiser......they depend upon the stupid masses and did they EVER accomplish that goal.....I shake my head at the ridiculousness of it.



Every person on the planet can fit into Rhode Island on about 6 square feet each.

Mark


----------



## Thunderbird

Some globalists loons put up this stone monument in Georgia.  It calls for the murder of billions.


----------



## 007

Dale Smith said:


> You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over.


I'd like to see some proof of that.


----------



## 007

80zephyr said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over. What the elites fear the most is an educated populace that can figure out how badly they have been fucked over using their sweat equity to move their Monopoly "money" i.e "fiat currency" to enrich themselves while we are none the wiser......they depend upon the stupid masses and did they EVER accomplish that goal.....I shake my head at the ridiculousness of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every person on the planet can fit into Rhode Island on about 6 square feet each.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

And where is the proof of that?


----------



## there4eyeM

Sentencing unknown numbers to suffering and starvation because of unthinking reproduction is barbaric.


----------



## gipper

007 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some proof of that.
Click to expand...

The point is all humanity could fit into a land mass the size of Texas.  Of course this is not a livable option.  It merely proves that the world is not overpopulated.  

Let's Put Everybody into Texas

Some of the most heavily populated areas in the world, are also very livable.  Think Hong Kong or Singapore.  Conversely some areas lowly populated are very unlivable, like much of Africa.


----------



## Thunderbird

007 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some proof of that.
Click to expand...

Everyone would get about 1000 square feet.  So a family of 4 would have a 4000 square foot apartment.


----------



## Thunderbird

there4eyeM said:


> Sentencing unknown numbers to suffering and starvation because of unthinking reproduction is barbaric.


Look at the facts.

Episode 3: Food: There's lots of it | Overpopulation is a myth


----------



## 80zephyr

007 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could fit every family on the planet in the state of Texas and have the rest of the world left over. What the elites fear the most is an educated populace that can figure out how badly they have been fucked over using their sweat equity to move their Monopoly "money" i.e "fiat currency" to enrich themselves while we are none the wiser......they depend upon the stupid masses and did they EVER accomplish that goal.....I shake my head at the ridiculousness of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every person on the planet can fit into Rhode Island on about 6 square feet each.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where is the proof of that?
Click to expand...


Its math. 33788620800 square feet of land in Rhode Island divided by 7.4 billion people is 4.56 square feet of land per person. 

The 6 square feet per person estimate was based on a lower population.

Mark


----------



## Thunderbird

Elites treat the American people just like the Nazis treated occupied nations.

AS MANY ABORTIONS AS POSSIBLE 

Secret Nazi Plans for Eastern Europe: A Study of Lebensraum Policies

Nazi leaders were condemned at the Nuremburg trials for their pro-abortion policies.

The plan is to diminish and destroy us.


----------



## Unkotare

there4eyeM said:


> Sentencing unknown numbers to suffering and starvation because of unthinking reproduction is barbaric.



Meaning what, exactly?


----------



## there4eyeM

there4eyeM said:


> Sentencing unknown numbers to suffering and starvation because of unthinking reproduction is barbaric.


Does someone prefer the conditional tense?


----------



## Thunderbird

Here's crazy Ted Turner: Video: Ted Turner, Reduce population by five billion people


----------



## Thunderbird

Peter Singer thinks it's okay to kill those he classifies as nonpersons: Fact Sheet on Peter Singer | Independent Living Institute


----------



## Thunderbird

Some countries are trying to reverse course: Poland’s Baby Bump | Lyman Stone


----------



## Dale Smith

Thunderbird said:


> Some countries are trying to reverse course: Poland’s Baby Bump | Lyman Stone



Are you familiar with the document "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" by any chance?


----------



## Thunderbird

Dale Smith said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some countries are trying to reverse course: Poland’s Baby Bump | Lyman Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with the document "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" by any chance?
Click to expand...

I'm looking it up right now.  Thank you.


----------



## Dale Smith

Thunderbird said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some countries are trying to reverse course: Poland’s Baby Bump | Lyman Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with the document "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking it up right now.  Thank you.
Click to expand...


Back when it was found by accident, the technology described in it wasn't even deemed possible but almost 40 years later, it's frighteningly accurate.


----------



## Unkotare

Thunderbird said:


> Some countries are trying to reverse course: Poland’s Baby Bump | Lyman Stone




Demographics are like steering a hug ship. Once it gets going in a certain direction...


----------



## Thunderbird

Corporate anti-natalist propaganda: BirthStrikers won't have kids because of climate change - CNN Video


----------



## 52ndStreet

The Elitist will manufacture another killer Virus. Aids was the first, we now have Ebola , you die in a few days with this hemoraghic bleeding and fever.They will harvest these Killer viruses. And use them for population control.


----------



## 52ndStreet

52ndStreet said:


> The Elitist will manufacture another killer Virus. Aids was the first, we now have Ebola , you die in a few days with this hemoraghicbleeding and fever.They will harvest these Killer viruses. And use them for population control.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> The Elitist will manufacture another killer Virus. Aids was the first, we now have Ebola , you die in a few days with this hemoraghic bleeding and fever.They will harvest these Killer viruses. And use them for population control.




Is this the conspiracy forum?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Elitist will manufacture another killer Virus. Aids was the first, we now have Ebola , you die in a few days with this hemoraghic bleeding and fever.They will harvest these Killer viruses. And use them for population control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the conspiracy forum?
Click to expand...


The conspirators are real, its not media gossip.This is the real world.


----------



## Muhammed

Some people think the world is overpopulated.
Some do not.

Everybody who thinks the world is overpopulated should kill themselves. Problem solved.


----------

